# Bettas doing crazy things contest!!!!



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Permission was given from romad. This is not an official contest of bettafish.com and the forum staff are not involved in any way.

So i have decided to create a contest for betta doing crazy things!!! Post pics. Of your betta doing crazy funny things!!! There will be no prize because I am still somewhat new and I'm trying to figure out how contests work. So it's more for fun. Also, Also make sure it follows the forum rules, and have fun!!!
Only one entry per person

Begins:April 1st
Ends:April 15th


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you edit the images or do they have to really be doing something crazy?


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Really be doing something crazy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay, i'll see what i can get my betta to do


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Indigo would probably take on a real shark too.*

No!! Indigo don't flare at a Shark!!! it will eat you!:shock:


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OMG!! That is so funny!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol thanks XD
we need more entry's for this contest i'm sure there are lots of crazy bettas out there


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

IKR!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll enter soon, after I get back from vacation.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Officially 10 days till contest is 
over!!!!be sure to enter your bettas!!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not the clearest photo, and I took it awhile ago. I hope you don't mind that I added a caption to it.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha! Cute! Thanks for entering!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> It's not the clearest photo, and I took it awhile ago. I hope you don't mind that I added a caption to it.
> 
> View attachment 92978



lol cute picture!:-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Hehe!! That was cute!!!!


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Her name is Sunshine. She is aggressively attacking her new plant. She wants to show him who is boss, OBVIOUSLY her.  She did this for like, 20 minutes. There were little plant parts everywhere!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha that's funny!! I apretiate your entry!!!


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol ol. Thanks. I thought the picture needed explaining.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Hehe yeah... maybe so. ;-)


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't capture any of my bettas' crazy moments in a picture. They're always moving, so it would be best with a video. Would video entries be accepted, or pictures only?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I was just going to ask that too and doing a video ..Can we ? I can get a good one of Perseus going wild when he see the blue lid of his food jar...lol


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Hey, just what I was going to ask.
Raph plays in the outflow of his filter, I have a betta hammock that buffers it, and he'll swim in a jump/flop around for a few seconds then swim/flop/jump out. It's hilarious.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, videos are allowed


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

One day left till competition is over!!!! Be sure to enter your bettas!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> One day left till competition is over!!!! Be sure to enter your bettas!!!!!!!


I thought it was ending on the 15th?


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

oh I'm so embarrassed...
JulY


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

i wish i had a working camera, closest think i have to that is a gopro. Nibblez was just hugging and kissing the new heater yesterday after i took him out of the .8 gal cube and into the new 10 gal tank.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> oh I'm so embarrassed...
> JulY


Don't be embarrassed, I was just checking ;-)


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha I have terrible memory, so I would've totally freaked out if I had realized....


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My fish Ollie is just funny/crazy just by virtue of being a clown:


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

This is kaida telling his background just how much he hates stars.

I decided to try adding something to the back of his tank to try and improve the look...but it appears there can only be one blue thing in THIS tank!

(sorry the picture is bad quality. I don't have a camera better than my phone right now and it causes reflections)


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Back when he was still in a ~3 gallon vase, Heng Hok developed this habit of sleeping vertically upside down, with his head dug into the marble stones.









Don't worry, there was nothing wrong with him- he just lacked the proper cave decor he so wished for, so he decided to improvise.
Shortly after moving him to a 10 gallon tank, I thought he would break this habit due to the spread out of the marble stones. He proved me wrong:









He decided to sleep vertically upside down in the cup. Such a crazy fish, but what can I do, right?
Of course, this craziness stopped when I got him a little pagoda-cave decor. Now he sleeps in there, where my camera can't find him.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

He reminds me of some dogs that think hiding their face is the same as hiding completely


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

My entry is a series of photos showing my resident 'ham' Ghengis practising his contortionist routine....:-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

That's so funny!!!! I have never seen a betta fish do that. That's one of the things I love about bettafish, their personality...
BTW, nice picture quality


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow he is so so stunning!!! Amazing colors!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, for real, tomorrow is the last day to enter your betta!!! I will have results by tomorrow night.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's my entry!

http://www.keek.com/LittleFishies/keeks/SH3Gbab

It's my baby Norman waiting to eat his dinner.  He tries to eat through the cup, but doesn't realize it's not possible to get them!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww, Norman is so cute!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

..*sigh* I can't seen to be able to see it. I have tried on 3 devices, and still can't...I don't have the newest Adobe flash player, and It won't let me download the newest version.so is there a chance you might be able to find another way to post it????


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Aww, Norman is so cute!


Thanks! 



alwaysaBettaLover said:


> ..*sigh* I can't seen to be able to see it. I have tried on 3 devices, and still can't...I don't have the newest Adobe flash player, and It won't let me download the newest version.so is there a chance you might be able to find another way to post it????


I can try, but I don't know if I can get it off of the site... If you have an Android or iPhone, you can download the Keek app and view it that way. The app is on the Kindle and stuff too, for download, if that helps.  I'll try to get it on youtube though, if I can.

EDIT:

I recorded it off of my computer with my phone to post to youtube. Here's a link. It's still processing, but hopefully you'll be able to see it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSBj7BU4HDY


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

That WAS cute!!!! I was finally able to view it, so thank you for putting it on YouTube .


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Also that was the last entry, so I will now begin judging.by 8 I will post the results


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok this was very difficult, And I want to thank everyone for entering. So without further ado, Herr are the results:

First place goes to.........goodbettabest and ghengis!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Second place goes to...........indigo betta and indigo!!!!!!!!!!! 

And third place is tied between Ollie and heng hok!!!!!

Thank you all and congrats to those who won!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay!! i'm Second Place








i enjoyed this contest it was fun Congratulations to Goodbettabest and Ghengis in First place.


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay yay yay yay yay!! *jumps up & down clapping* big congrats to all the winners!!  thanks to alwaysabettalover for putting on the contest, i loved looking at all the entries, there are some crazy fish out there!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha yeah there sure are!!! Than you again to all who enterd, I know this kinda sounds cheesy, but everyone's a winner!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and nice job everyone !!! I really meant to enter this but was having some problems with my connection to the net for awhile so I missed it. Perseus goes crazy when he sees anything blue...lol


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I Will think about doing another contest, but with a prize. I'm not sure what it will be about though... :-?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice contest thank you for having it. It was fun to see all of the photos! Ollie says thanks too!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha thanks!!


----------

